
Toward an Ethics and Etiquette for Electronic Mail (1985) [pdf] - Oatseller
http://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/reports/2007/R3283.pdf
======
dang
Url changed from [http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/this-1985-rand-paper-on-
the-f...](http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/this-1985-rand-paper-on-the-future-
of-email-is-still-re-1734094332), which points to this.

